# Noga indicator holders are awesome!



## Jake2465 (Apr 14, 2018)

I wish I would have purchased one of these things a while ago. The ease of setup with it is hard to compare against the cheapy indicator holder that I had which required wrenches. I set this Noga up on my lathe. It literally took less than 15 seconds to get it where I wanted it.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 14, 2018)

15 seconds?  Why so long?    Just kidding of Corse. I love my noga.


----------



## Maroast (Apr 14, 2018)

Yeah, they are fantastic. I messed around with the old style starret holders for a couple years before getting a noga....the noga holders are significantly easier to setup. I read some recent reviews where people complained of plastic parts on their noga holders. The one I recently got from amazon had all metal parts...not sure what others were talking about.


----------



## Jake2465 (Apr 14, 2018)

I feel like I leveled up with my Noga . I'm gonna start indicating everything with it! My metal stock, run-out on chucks, vice alignment, run-out on the wifes Ninja mixer.


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 14, 2018)

I love my Noga indicator holders as well.  They are everything cheap holders are not.

That said, what I would really like to have is the one made by Stefan Gotteswinter from a design by Robin Renzetti:






__
		http://instagr.am/p/BXgCo2VgoZA/
If you want it you will have to make it (so far.)


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 14, 2018)

I love my Noga indicator holders as well.  They are everything cheap holders are not.

That said, what I would really like to have is the one made by Stefan Gotteswinter from a design by Robin Renzetti:






__
		http://instagr.am/p/BXgCo2VgoZA/
If you want it you will have to make it (so far.)


----------



## Jake2465 (Apr 14, 2018)

That does look like a simple, yet effective indicator holder.


----------



## Ray C (Apr 14, 2018)

I've been thinking about getting a Noga but am confused by the different size models.  I cannot get a good mental picture of the relative sizes.  Also, it seems they have different types of indicator holders.

If someone can explain the differences, I'd appreciate it.

Ray


----------



## Boswell (Apr 14, 2018)

not sure about the sizes. However, I have two and one has the micro-adjustment on one of the arms. This is not special to Noga but I find it is the one I go to 90% of the time.


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 15, 2018)

Jake2465 said:


> That does look like a simple, yet effective indicator holder.


Watch the videos, listen to the design goals, absorb the craftsmanship and well planned build, then drool until it goes dry when you realize the chore of making one or several, and the pressure to do as good a job as they do...


----------



## Ray C (Apr 15, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> Watch the videos, listen to the design goals, absorb the craftsmanship and well planned build, then drool until it goes dry when you realize the chore of making one or several, and the pressure to do as good a job as they do...



Bob / All,

Of all the online machinists, mechanics and TD makers, Robin seems to be the most technically advanced.  He pushes the definition of perfection to extreme limits.  Amazing craftsmanship -and I like how he uses hardened tool steel for so many of his projects and that he adds aesthetics to the equation. 

Ray


----------



## Janderso (Apr 15, 2018)

+1 on Noga


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 15, 2018)

Ray C said:


> I've been thinking about getting a Noga but am confused by the different size models.  I cannot get a good mental picture of the relative sizes.  Also, it seems they have different types of indicator holders.
> 
> If someone can explain the differences, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Ray




If darkzero comes around. I think he has just about every model noga has.
http://www.noga.com/pdfFiles/contents_hold_catPdfFile.pdf

This might help


----------



## .LMS. (Apr 15, 2018)

Gotta chime in here with my "me too".     It's one of those tools you say to yourself "why did I wait so long to get this?"

Super simple compared to the multi-post types that I felt like throwing against the wall because I always needed just one more half inch in whatever direction...

Ray C - you are way more experienced than I am so take this for what it's worth: I pored over the catalog and tried to analyze every option and ended up pulling the trigger on a DG10533 from a very reputable ebay seller (link below) when the 20% off coupon was in effect.  Perfect for me and no regrets.

http://r.ebay.com/8rP96d


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 15, 2018)

I recently bought a knockoff from shars and I love it! I will however still need the rods from my cheapo indicator to tram my mill.

Shooty


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 15, 2018)

Jake2465 said:


> I wish I would have purchased one of these things a while ago. The ease of setup with it is hard to compare against the cheapy indicator holder that I had which required wrenches. I set this Noga up on my lathe. It literally took less than 15 seconds to get it where I wanted it.


Hi.
What is the going price for a Noga clamp in the U.S.A. if I may ask. I am kind of P....d off,because if I want to get one in South Africa, I have to pay R2 216.00 ($184.00) for it and that is ridiculous I think. And if I buy it of ebay,wich I don't fully trust and never done before, with all the shipping costs and taxes,it almost comes to the same price ass buying it locally. So if someone can give me an idea of what you pay over there,I can see if these prices over here are as crazy as I think they are.

Thanks 
Michael


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 15, 2018)

Forgot to say the price I was quoted is WITH a 25% discount.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 15, 2018)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Hi.
> What is the going price for a Noga clamp in the U.S.A..
> 
> Thanks
> Michael


Try Amazon? ,here in Canada it's about $140 including shipping which is about $112 USD:
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B001VY07VQ...colid=U1FASJ1VAXTT&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## Jake2465 (Apr 15, 2018)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Forgot to say the price I was quoted is WITH a 25% discount.



I paid about $100 for mine off eBay.


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 15, 2018)

Ray C said:


> I've been thinking about getting a Noga but am confused by the different size models.  I cannot get a good mental picture of the relative sizes.  Also, it seems they have different types of indicator holders.
> 
> If someone can explain the differences, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Ray



The smallest one has a lighter magnetic hold than the next size. If you plan to mount it on vertical or cast iron the stronger magnet one would be best. 
Both of mine are FAT (fine adjust on top) but I wish one was a FAB (fine adjust on bottom) which might not be so tricky to use.
As for the length of the arms there is no disadvantage to the longer arms and you might need some long reach on occasion.


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 15, 2018)

Tozguy said:


> The smallest one has a lighter magnetic hold than the next size. If you plan to mount it on vertical or cast iron the stronger magnet one would be best.
> Both of mine are FAT (fine adjust on top) but I wish one was a FAB (fine adjust on bottom) which might not be so tricky to use.
> As for the length of the arms there is no disadvantage to the longer arms and you might need some long reach on occasion.


There is also the option of fine adjust at both ends.


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 16, 2018)

Ray, these are a couple of DG61003 holders on a 12x36 lathe to give you an idea of relative size.


----------



## Jake2465 (Apr 16, 2018)

Tozguy said:


> The smallest one has a lighter magnetic hold than the next size. If you plan to mount it on vertical or cast iron the stronger magnet one would be best.
> Both of mine are FAT (fine adjust on top) but I wish one was a FAB (fine adjust on bottom) which might not be so tricky to use.
> As for the length of the arms there is no disadvantage to the longer arms and you might need some long reach on occasion.



The one I have is FAB and it is very easy to use. I just get the indicator close and then turn the knob until the needle rests where I want it to. Since I am not touching the arms when I turn the knob, the indicator has no shake to it.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 16, 2018)

Robins , setup looks alot like my antique brown n Sharpe indicator stand made before the mag base type. It's made with sturdy rods and lock up just like it.


----------



## Kroll (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm sold but where does a person find this 25% discount code?


----------



## Jake2465 (Apr 19, 2018)

I am not sure where a mighty discount code like that can be had. But, I will say that even without a discount, I feel like it was worth the $100 bucks. The ease of use is really something else. Made for a real good impulse buy !!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 19, 2018)

Travers has a discount going (or had it is now over) but when I compared prices with Amazon ,theirs was still higher than Amazon.I would not look anywhere else if I wanted to buy one,amazon has one of the best return policy and Customer service.


----------

